# how does the pro-press system handle with older thin copper tubing?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I am looking into purchasing a ridgid pro press handy dandy tool. I had a few concerns...



if the copper is thinning, does the unit have any issues making a seal? ie: crushing the pipe or smoooshing it when activated?

Also is there any issue if water is allowed to run onto the unit. Say residual from a multi story building and your just crimping in a new ball valve real quick like?

and who actually sells the fittings for them? ive never seen anyone here that owns one or heard of supply houses stocking the fittings.

thanks fellers:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It'll press on soft copper, if its really thin and you feel like it will crush, make a cut on good pipe. 

Water hitting the unit won't short it out, I wouldn't go dropping it in a bucket full of water.

If your supply houses don't stock them they can order a pile of them for you. I would keep some slips on hand at different sizes for quick valve installs and such.

The Pro Press is hard to beat on emergency repairs and shut downs when time is of the essence...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I am looking into purchasing a ridgid pro press handy dandy tool. I had a few concerns... if the copper is thinning, does the unit have any issues making a seal? ie: crushing the pipe or smoooshing it when activated? Also is there any issue if water is allowed to run onto the unit. Say residual from a multi story building and your just crimping in a new ball valve real quick like? and who actually sells the fittings for them? ive never seen anyone here that owns one or heard of supply houses stocking the fittings. thanks fellers:thumbup:


the issue of smashing the copper is no issue. the head is a press die it compresses the fitting to a preset size it does shape the pipe into a hexagon shape but that is to lock the fitting and pipe together. Water in the unit is not a issue eather the unit sets off to the side of the water flow . If you were forced to put the unit under the pipe I would suggest covering it because of the cost of the equipment. I have the ridgid 330rb I have had nothing but good luck with it. The fittings are pricey but they really work well. Any supply house can order the fittings veiga and now nibco and Apollo are the brands that I can get here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I concur with others' opinions here. The propress works fine on Type M copper and up. I believe you PM'd me a while back about the pro-press. I hope I got back to you, Younger-Plumber. I absolutely love the Ridgid ProPress. For copper nothing compares. The reduction in labor is offset with the cost of the fittings so when you price a pro press job it may be higher than soldered copper due to fitting costs. 

Note: Make sure you get the current prices for fittings because they change frequently. We had to special order a 2-1/2" X 1-1/2" X 1" propress tee a few weeks ago for a job and the one tee cost $175!! So just make sure you get accurate prices for the fittings before you bid a job so you get the right money. If I weren't focusing on drains primarily now I would definitely invest into one. Viega makes fitting trays that stack up and fit into a bucket so you could invest in some to keep on your truck. 

One piece of advice: Always, Always, Always, mark the depth when you put a fitting onto a pipe. This is crucial especially if you are pre-fabbing a manifold or a section of a piping system because when you start to make presses the fittings down the line can pull off of the pipe and without a mark you wouldn't know. If the fitting isn't on far enough then it won't press on properly. I learned this from experience. You will wonder why you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Ferguson's, Moore, Morrison's, and most others down here in Texas sell pro press fittings. Even in rural Montana you could easily find the fittings.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the cast iron chain cutter for my ridgid pro press it makes the tool more cost effective. I use it almost every day for one or the other.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I have the cast iron chain cutter for my ridgid pro press it makes the tool more cost effective. I use it almost every day for one or the other.


I have seen that attachment and it is awesome.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have seen that attachment and it is awesome.


it snaps cast like glass two seconds and pow you have a peice.


----------



## money turds (Oct 10, 2013)

As for the thin copper, are you talking about the old "type D" copper that was out in the 1970's? 
I have been using Propress fro about 7 years and just love it! But when it come to using it on Type D copper I DON"T! 
Depending on the repair and what needs to be done, I have sweated on a coupling and a piece of type M copper and used Propress fittings from there.

Otherwise the above can be used on copper that is starting to thin out like you would find on return lines!

ALWAYS mark the depth of the fitting on the pipe when you slip it on because they may move on you.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300994978260?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

im looking on ebay for one.. i think 1" would be the maximum size i would need. whats the most you guys would pay for a used one?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends on a lot. Look into Milwaukee brand. They have a pro press for up to 1" for $1700. I would pay $1000 for one up to 2" in good shape. But the machine does have to be calibrated after so many presses so be thorough about checking it out before you buy a used one. Personally, I wouldn't buy a used pro press. I will buy used pipe wrenches and other non power tools but not for a high end tool like a pro press.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Nibco makes a svelte model that works great for about $1300


----------

